# Học lỏm bí quyết sử dụng nội thất phù hợp với ngôi nhà 32m²



## lindanga (26/10/21)

Học lỏm bí quyết sử dụng nội thất phù hợp với ngôi nhà 32m² Với diện tích chỉ vỏn vẹn 32m² nhưng căn hộ tại thủ đô nước Pháp vẫn khiến người ta thích thú bởi cách bày trí khoa học và cực kỳ đẹp mắt. Một căn hộ tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn có thể khiến chúng ta ngạc nhiên bởi sự rộng rãi, thoáng mát hơn nhiều so với diện tích thật của nó. Căn hộ 32m2 mà chúng tôi giới thiệu hôm nay sẽ phần nào giúp bạn “học lỏm” vài cách bày trí cũng như sử dụng nội thất sao cho thật khoa học và đẹp mắt. Vào năm 2014, các kiến trúc sư đã thay đổi hoàn toàn “bộ mặt” căn hộ trong quá trình sửa chữa và mở rộng diện tích sử dụng của chúng. Họ tạo ra một thiết kế Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tuyệt vời, khiến căn hộ không những rộng rãi mà còn mang lại cảm giác cực kỳ tiện nghi, thoải mái. Để làm nên cái nhìn tuyệt vời này, các kiến trúc sư phải khéo léo tận dụng từng mét vuông của căn hộ, ngay cả tại khu vực từng bị bỏ trống trước đó. Chẳng hạn như khu vực tầng áp mái được cải tạo thành một phòng ngủ. Điều này đã tiết kiệm được rất nhiều không gian bên dưới, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tại Đà Nẵng khiến nó trở nên thoáng đãng hơn rất nhiều. Căn hộ nhỏ thoạt nhìn ngỡ "trống trơn" nhưng ẩn chứa những điều đặc biệt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bước chân vào căn hộ, bạn sẽ thấy các khu vực chức năng được thiết kế và bố trí nội thất theo cấu trúc chiều dọc. Bếp dạng chữ I (dạng tủ bếp và kệ đặt trên một đường thẳng) là lựa chọn thông minh nhằm tiết kiệm lối đi, đồng thời cũng thuận tiện thao tác khi nấu nướng. Thiết kế bếp đơn giản nhưng đẹp mắt. Từ sàn nhà, tủ bếp cho đến các món nội thất đa phần được làm từ chất liệu gỗ, mang đến cảm giác ấm áp, gần gũi và tươi sáng. Bếp dạng chữ I là lựa chọn thông minh cho căn hộ nhỏ. Sàn nhà cho đến nội thất đa phần được làm từ gỗ, mang đến cảm giác ấm áp, gần gũi. Đối diện bếp là cầu thang. Khu vực này cũng là một trong những ưu điểm nổi bật của căn hộ. Nó được thiết kế giống như hàng loạt các chiếc tủ liên kết với nhau mà thành. Từng bậc, từng bậc cầu thang đều ẩn chứa một không gian lưu trữ vô cùng tiện ích. Bạn có thể tha hồ sắp xếp các loại đồ đạc mà không hề tạo cảm giác rối mắt, ngược lại còn rất gọn gàng, kín đáo. Ngoài ra còn có chiếc kệ sách được lắp đặt dọc trên bức tường và kéo dài lên đến trần nhà. Ở giữa cầu thanh và kệ sách là tấm gương đứng khổ lớn - cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả để tạo cảm giác ảo “nhân đôi không gian”. Từng bậc, từng bậc cầu thang đều ẩn chứa một không gian lưu trữ vô cùng tiện ích. Kệ sách được lắp đặt dọc trên bức tường và kéo dài lên đến trần nhà. Tấm gương lớn - cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả để tạo cảm giác ảo “nhân đôi không gian”. Bước lên cầu thang, bạn sẽ đến được phòng ngủ nằm trên tầng áp mái. Một khu vực nghỉ ngơi được thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản và rất riêng tư. Với gam màu tươi sáng của bức tường sơn trắng, dầm gỗ mộc mạc cùng ánh sáng tự nhiên chiếu rọi từ ô cửa nhỏ phía trên cùng. Khu vực tầng áp mái được cải tạo thành một phòng ngủ. Thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản và rất riêng tư với gam màu tươi sáng. Nhưng bất ngờ vẫn chưa kết thúc ở đây. Nếu bạn quay trở lại tầng chính bên dưới sẽ thấy một bàn ăn được thiết lập từ tấm gỗ hình chữ nhật. Phần chân của nó được tạo nên từ các thanh gỗ gắn trên tường (giữa hai ô cửa lớn). Sau khi sử dụng, bạn có thể tháo dỡ và xếp chúng lại gọn gàng. Như vậy, diện tích mặt sàn vẫn rộng rãi như không có sự xuất hiện của món nội thất nào cả. Mặt bàn ăn và phần chân được gắn lên bức tường nhằm tiết kiệm tối đa diện tích. Cuối cùng, bên cạnh thiết kế sáng tạo cùng giải pháp lưu trữ thông minh thì màu sắc cũng góp phần tạo nên điểm nhấn cho không gian. Ở một căn hộ mà tông màu trắng và gỗ tự nhiên chiếm ưu thế thì sắc cam rải rác tại nhiều khu vực sẽ khiến nó trở nên nổi bật hơn. Từ những chiếc móc áo dễ thương nơi lối vào, tấm chắn tường bếp, ghế ăn cho đến bộ dây đèn thả xinh xinh trước kệ sách, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn… Tất cả tạo nên sự trẻ trung, đầy sức sống cho căn hộ 32m2 thêm phần xinh xắn. Sắc cam tô điểm những chiếc móc áo dễ thương nơi lối vào. Tấm chắn tường bếp nổi bật, bộ ghế ăn xinh xinh,...Hay chùm đèn thả mảnh mai trước tấm gương lớn cạnh cầu thang.


----------

